# 01379-"Probleme" mit Handyrechnung



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

Hallo,
wer kann uns helfen bzw. Tips zu folgenden Vorfällen geben?? :

Wir haben zwei Family-Handyverträge abgeschlossen. 
Zu Anfang war alles ok.
Nun seit ca. 3 Monaten geht die T-Mobile Rechnung stetig nach oben.
Da wir keinen EVN hatten, hieß es bei der ersten Reklamation.
Da hätten wir wohl eine Televotingnummer (01379444xxx) gewählt.
Nach einem heftigen Streit unter Eheleuten waren wir und aber einig, dass in diesem Fall meine Frau diese Nummern NICHT gewählt hat.
Natürlich folgte bald die nächste T-Mobile Rechnung wieder mit diesen Nummern. 
Wir beantragten einen EVN, der nun endlich vorliegt (und auch für zukünftige Rechnungen.).
Heute kam wieder die T-Mobile-Rechnung für Oktober und wie solls anders sein:
01379444xxx zig mal angewählt.
Wutentbrannt rief ich bei T-Mobile Kundenservice an und wurde mehr oder weniger hängen gelassen. "jaja...rufen Sie morgen noch mal an..."
Mittlerweile liegen unsere Beschwerden der T-Mobile schon schriftlich vor.
Wir haben diese Nummern NICHT gewählt!!!!!!!!!!!!
T-Mobile meint, wir hätten die Nummern gewählt und wir müssen zahlen.
Allein im letzten Monat haben wir das Handy aber überwacht und können auch anhand der Verbindungsspeicher (Siemens) sicher ausschließen, diese Nummern gewählt zu haben.
Was können wir noch machen, wer kann helfen????
Bitte Bitte!

Vielen Dank
Mathias

*[Virenscanner: Threadtitel modifiziert]*


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

Nachtrag:
Die ganzen Wählverbindungen (Rund 50 pro Rechnung) verteilen sich auf drei TAge jeweils im 5 - 30 Sekundentakt.
Ich habe im Internet jetzt in diversen Foren schon gelesen, dass wir scheinbar nicht die einzigen sind, denen das z.Zt. passiert.


----------



## Dino (15 November 2004)

Hmmm...444...könnte 9Live sein. Ein Arbeitskollege hat aktuell dasselbe Problem. Sowohl auf der Handyrechnung eine stattliche Summe (rd. 150 €) als auch im Festnetz (250 €). Der erste Verdacht, dass seine Freundin die Ursache der Kosten sei, wird eigentlich zunächst nur dadurch entkräftet, dass es mit dem betreffenden Handy nicht möglich ist, in den auf dem EVN angegebenen Abständen (regelmäßig 6-7 Sekunden) jeweils neue Verbindungen aufzubauen. Schon gar nicht nahezu in zeitlicher Überschneidung mit dem Festnetztelefon. Denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass sie nicht nur den physikalischen Grenzen des Handies ein Schnippchen geschlagen hätte, sondern dies auch noch beidhändig mit zwei Telefonen...Neenee. da ist einiges im Argen...

Sein entsprechend begründeter Widerspruch ist aktuell in Bearbeitung.


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

@Dino

Ja da ist sicher einiges im Argen.
Auch bei uns sind teilweise Wählinterwalle von weniger als 5 Sekunden.
Bei uns ist das aber technisch allein schon herstellerseitig auszuschließen.
Wir haben Siemens S55 und da ist diese Wahlwiederholrate lt. Siemens technisch mit dem Gerät nicht möglich (<5sek) ein und dieselbe Nummer zu wählen.
T-Mobile interessiert das aber nicht.
Gem. der aktuellen Oktoberrechnung haben wir ja heute auch nachvollziehen können, dass das Handy zu bestimmten Zeiten NICHT im Einsatz war. Ich war zu einigen Zeiten mit meiner Frau zusammen und hätte mitbekommen, wenn Sie dort angerufen hätte. Folglich ist/war unser anfänglicher Streit beigelegt. Sie war es nicht und sonst hat keiner Zugang zum Handy.
T-Mobile Mitarbeiter sagte vor ein paar Tagen zu uns, es wäre nicht möglich, die 0137 - Nummern zu sperren.
Heute Abend ließ man uns wie bereits geschrieben, eiskalt abblitzen.
Morgen früh werde ich nochmal telefonieren (mit T-Mobile), anschließend bei unserem T-Punkt vorsprechen und die Unterlagen nochmals vorlegen. Ggf. werden wir, falls uns wieder nicht geholfen wird, am morgigen Tag je nach Empfehlung der RegTp Strafanzeige gegen T-Mobile bzw. den Inhaber der Nummer stellen.
Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall morgen hier noch einmal und erstatte Bericht. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch anderen Geschädigten.
Wer ebenfalls in den letzten Tagen bzw. Wochen mit dieser Nummer Probleme hatte, sollte hier kurz reinschreiben. Ich werde mich umgehend melden!
Danke bis dahin
Mathias


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2004)

Mathias schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen früh werde ich nochmal telefonieren (mit T-Mobile), anschließend bei unserem T-Punkt vorsprechen und die Unterlagen nochmals vorlegen.


Das Telefonat kannst Du Dir sparen. In Richtung Beschwerdemanagement (zumal in Deiner Sache ja bereits die Fronten verhärtet erscheinen) läuft die Lösung des Problems allenfalls schriftlich. Die ständig wechselnden Hotlinemitarbeiter (wahrscheinlich sogar nur extern, im Auftrag der T-Mobile) müssen derartige Problemfälle, die lediglich telefonisch gemeldet werden, abwimmeln - nach dem Motto: "kommt Zeit, kommt Rat". Du gehst doch heute in den T-Punkt - suche nach einer Klärung im persönlichen Gespräch und mache Dir Aufzeichnungen über die Lösungsansätze (Zeitpunkt, Name des Gesprächspartners, Inhalt der Verhandlung, eingeleitete Schritte).



			
				Mathias schrieb:
			
		

> ... nach Empfehlung der RegTp Strafanzeige gegen T-Mobile bzw. den Inhaber der Nummer stellen.


Wieso gegen die T-Mobile? Erstens können sich Anzeigen nicht gegen juristische Personen (Unternehmen) richten und zweitens hat T-Mobile nur einen zeugenschaftlichen Status. Deren Netz wurde genutzt, durch wen und durch welche Anwendung auch immer, das zeigt die Rechung. Wenn Anzeige, dann gegen den unbekannten Täter, der für die Manipulation verantwortlich ist. Ach ja, in der Regel musst Du dazu auch das Handy zur Verfügung stellen, damit der Speicher durch die Fachdienststelle ausgelesen werden kann.


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2004)

*@ Mathias*

Mit Deinem Fall hat ein Bekannter von mir mal bei T-Mobile angefragt. Dort erhielt er die Auskunft, dass derartige Fälle bereits bekannt seien und sich stets herausgestellt hat, dass es sich um einen* Gerätefehler* handelte. Kunden können sich an den zuständigen technischen Support der T-Mobile wenden, damit das Gerät dahingehend untersucht wird.


----------



## Bomi (17 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dass es sich um einen* Gerätefehler* handelte


Ist mit "Gerät" Handy, Telefon oder TK-Anlage gemeint oder bezieht sich das auf die Gerätschaften, mit denen die Erfassung der Verbindungen bzw. Buchungssätze erfolgt?


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2004)

Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mit "Gerät" Handy ....gemeint?


Ja genau dieses, auch wenn Deine Frage wohl eher ironisch gemeint sein dürfte.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

@all,

haben gestern soweit wie möglich alles abgeklärt und in die Wege geleitet:
Folgendermaßen sieht es aus.
Technische Probleme sind lt. T-Mobile nur mit Nokia bekannt und nicht mit Siemens. Also fällt bei uns (Siemens S55) die "technische Seite" aus.
Ich habe gestern sowohl mit der Rechnungsstelle, dem Kundenservice, der technischen Prüfungsabteilung etc. gesprochen.
Gleiche Antwort: Bei 0137xxxx - Nummern hat sozusagen der Kunde die "Arschkarte" gezogen. Diese Nummern können auch lt. T-Mobile z.Zt nicht gesperrt werden (das sei technisch zur Zeit nicht möglich!?) Taucht diese Nummer auf der Rechnung/Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf, so gilt diese rechtmäßig erst einmal als gewählt und somit als "in Rechnung stellungsfähig". Man kann bei der technischen Abteilung zwar eine Prüfung bzw. ein Gutachten anfordern, es wird einem aber sofort (vor der Prüfung!) gesagt, dass das Gutachten sicher besagen wird, dass diese Nummern mit dem betreffenden Handy gewählt wurden.
Weiter oben hatte ein Kommentator in Bezug auf Anzeige Recht! Ich kann weder gegen T-Mobile noch gegen den Anbieter der Nummer direkt Anzeige erstatten. Die Anzeige erfolgt "gegen Unbekannt".
Die ganze Sache hat aber einen kleinen Haken:
Solange die Regulierungsbehörde Regtp nicht diese 0137 Nummern genau wie 0190 - Nummern einstuft, besteht fast keine Chance auf Erstattung etc. Und zur Zeit gelten diese 0137xxx Nummern immer noch als normale Mehrwert-Nummern. Die RegTP muss erst bestätigen bzw. prüfen ob mit diesen Nummern Mißbrauch Dritter betrieben wird. Und da sagt T-Mobile:
Das kann Jahre dauern.
Fazit für uns jetzt:
- Anzeige erstattet
- Handyvertrag gekündigt (normale Kündigung, da kein Grund für sofortige Kündigung.
- Neue Handynummer zugeteilt (geht in wenigen Minuten!)
....und hoffen, dass wenigstens ein Teil der Rechnungen erstattet wird.

....und abwarten....

Meine Verärgerung darüber kann sich wohl kaum einer vorstellen :-(((
Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2004)

Mathias schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Verärgerung darüber kann sich wohl kaum einer vorstellen :-(((


Doch, ich schon - sowas geht mir schon allein beim Lesen an die Nieren. Wenn Dein Ansprechpartner behauptet, dass derartige Fälle bislang nur mit Nokia-Geräten passiert sein sollen, dann schließt das nicht aus, dass auch Geräte von anderen Herstellern betroffen sind.
Für mich würden sich an Deiner Stelle die Fragen stellen, wie hoch ist der Schaden insgesamt und lohnt es sich das Handy der technischen Prüfung an T-Mobile zur Verfügung zu stellen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich würden sich an Deiner Stelle die Fragen stellen, wie hoch ist der Schaden insgesamt und lohnt es sich das Handy der technischen Prüfung an T-Mobile zur Verfügung zu stellen?


Ich frage mich, ob das Sinn macht, das Handy der anderen Partei zur Verfügung zu stellen. Schließlich haben die lediglich Interesse daran, die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung nachzuweisen. Ein anderer Weg wäre, die Forderung zu bestreiten und um eine technische Prüfung im Sinne des § 16 TKV zu bitten.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendermaßen sieht es aus.
> Technische Probleme sind lt. T-Mobile nur mit Nokia bekannt und nicht mit Siemens. Also fällt bei uns (Siemens S55) die "technische Seite" aus.


Andersherum: es ist bekannt, dass bei bestimmten Geraeten Probleme auftauchen. Somit kann diese Fehlerquelle nicht ausgeschlossen werden (siehe z.B. Beweislastprobleme Thread hier, erfordert aber gewissen Transfer auf die konkrete Problematik). Darueber hinaus kann ja durchaus der Fehler in dem Abrechnungssystem (und nicht dem Handy!) vorliegen. Eine Ueberpruefung gemaess Para 16 TKV ist damit ebenfalls durchzufuehren, wenn Einwendungen erhoben wurden, und muss dem Betroffenen auf Anfrage zur Verfuegung gestellt werden. 




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Nummern können auch lt. T-Mobile z.Zt nicht gesperrt werden (das sei technisch zur Zeit nicht möglich!?)


Das ist deren Problem. EU Recht schreibt dies IMHO zwingend vor:


> Zu diesen Verpflichtungen gehören ein bestimmter Detaillierungsgrad bei Einzelverbindungsnachweisen, die Möglichkeit, bestimmte abgehende Anrufe selektiv zu sperren (z. B. für teure Verbindungen zu Sonderdiensten mit erhöhter Gebühr), ...


Dies stammt uebrigens aus der Richtlinie, die im Zusammenhang mit der Kostenpflichtigkeit der Rufnummernsperre steht und in diesem Forumsthread hier diskutiert wird, und der bezueglich der juristischen Implikationen interessante Infos enthaelt.


> Meine Verärgerung darüber kann sich wohl kaum einer vorstellen :-(((


Oh doch, jeder, der sich mal ernsthaft mit der T-Com herumgeschlagen hat, kennt vermutlich Dein Gefuehl der Ohnmacht und die Wut ueber deren grenzenlose Arroganz...
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, ob das Sinn macht, das Handy der anderen Partei zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Wäre ja nur eine Alternative, insbesondere dann, wenn man nicht unbedingt "streiten" will und eher versucht ist, das Problem zwischen Kunde und Provider einvernehmlich zu lösen. Mathias will aber statt dessen eine Strafanzeige erstatten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass tatsächlich ein Gerätefehler oder ein Fehler in der Abrechung vorliegt, schätze ich bedeutend höher ein als die Manipulation durch einen unbekannten Dritten - das Ende vom Lied könnte dann sein: Einstellung des Verfahrens, da eine Straftat nicht nachgewiesen oder kein Täter ermittelt werden konnte auf der einen Seite und verhärtete Fronten zwischen T-Mobile und dem Kunden Mathias auf der anderen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2004)

Ein Strafanzeige macht sicherlich wenig Sinn, wenn ein Abrechnungsfehler nicht weitestgehend ausgeschlossen werden kann. Entsprechend halte ich es für sinnlos, das Pferd von hinten aufzäunen zu wollen, wenn nicht zuvor vom Netzbetreiber nachgewiesen wurde, dass er seine Leistung richtig erbracht und berechnet hat. Von daher würde ich in diesem Stadium weder das Handy zur Verfügung stellen, noch eine Strafanzeige erstatten.


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ... weder das Handy zur Verfügung stellen,
> 2. ... noch eine Strafanzeige erstatten.


Damit sind zumindest wir uns einig - 2. ist nicht erfolgversprechend/sinnlos und 1. wurde dem Mathias im T-Punkt noch nicht einmal angeboten.

Zum eigentlichen Schaden kommt nun wahrscheinlich auch noch eine Gebühr für die Gernerierung der neuen Nummer zzgl. Grundgebühr für den neuen Vertrag und (wie Mathias noch erklärt hatte) evtl. die Grundgebühr für den ersten Vertrag, da der ja erst zu dessen Ablauf gekündigt worden ist.


----------



## Bomi (18 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bomi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eher nicht - ich frage mich, welchen technischen Defekt ein Handy (oder ein Telefon/eine TK-Anlage) haben könnte, um soundsoviel Mal hintereinander in exakten Abständen von 5, 10, 15, 20 Sekunden eine immer gleiche Nummer, die vom Besitzer nie zuvor gewählt wurde, anzurufen und gleich wieder aufzulegen? Wenn es ein Glitsch in der Wahlwiederholung ist, hätte das schon früher auffallen müssen. Da erscheint mir eine durchgedrehte EDV, die Buchungssätze falsch zuordnet oder einen Buchungssatz mehrmals hintereinander speichert, wahrscheinlicher...


----------



## Bomi (18 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Technische Probleme sind lt. T-Mobile nur mit Nokia bekannt


Habt ihr darüber gesprochen, was für technische Probleme das genau sind? Siehe auch mein anderes Posting - frage mich, wie ein Handy soundsoviel Mal hintereinander in exakten Abständen eine immer gleiche Nummer, die vom Besitzer nie zuvor gewählt wurde, anrufen kann...


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2004)

@ Bomi, ob die Nummer nicht doch einmal von dem Handy aus wissentlich angewählt worden ist, können wir hier nicht nachvollziehen. Auch dem beschwerdeführenden Ehemann (Mathias) wird das nicht so einfach gelingen, da er allenfalls auf das Wort seiner Ehefrau vertrauen muss. Es kommt hinzu, dass Vertrag und Gerät doch recht neu erworben waren - da besteht hypothetisch auch die Möglichkeit, dass das Handy schon zuvor von jemand benutzt worden ist.



			
				Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> ...die vom Besitzer nie zuvor gewählt wurde, anzurufen und gleich wieder aufzulegen?


Das Auflegen braucht keine Tastendruck - das wird netzseitig erledigt. Eine Votingnummer wird angewählt und sobald die Parameter abgeglichen sind (eingehender Anruf angenommen und registriert ist) wird die Verbindung automatisch getrennt.
Einen Gerätefehler stelle ich mir so vor, dass kein Hängen der Tasten oder sonstwas, mechanisches für das Problem in Frage kommt, sondern ein Softwarefehler die Ursache sein könnte.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2004)

Hallo,

habe folgende Informationen aufgrund unseres Ärgers noch nachgereicht bekommen:
also mit einem entsprechenden Gerät (irgendein Handy, dass einen Tastaturpuffer besitzt, die meisten Handys, siehe Punkt SMS schnell tippen und man sieht den Text erst zeitversetzt komplett im Display...dann hat Handy einen Tastaturpuffer) ist es rein theoretisch möglich, ungefähr im 0,3Sekundentakt eine Rufnummer x-beliebig mal hintereinander durchzuwählen.

Bezüglich der Postings der anderen Teilnehmer in diesem Thread:
Handy zur technischen Überprüfung einsenden....
Ja, kann man machen, muss man bezahlen und der Hammer:
T-Mobile braucht evtl. bis zu 4 Wochen dafür. Die Grundgebühr muss man selbst weiterhin zahlen.
Was aber noch besser ist: Sollte während der Überprüfung der Hardware trotzdem auf dem EVN für diese Zeit der Prüfung eine 01379-Nummer auftauchen, so hat man wieder das gleiche Problem und muss auch das zahlen. Da die Nummer wie eingangs erwähnt, als gewählt gilt. Dann muss man den Telekomikern erst nachweisen, dass man das Handy nicht hatte, da es ja bei Telekom zur Prüfung war....das ist doch wohl bekloppt oder?????
Z.B. in unserem blieb als einzige Möglichkeit, um Überhaupt eine Erstattung ggf. zu erhalten, eine Anzeige zu erstatten. Die Kosten für einen Rechtsanwalt kann man sich erst einmal sparen.
Entweder das Verfahren der Anzeige wird eingestellt (ist scheinbar bei T-Com meist der Fall) oder es geht vor Gericht und dann kann man immer noch einen Anwalt kontaktieren.
T-Mobile ist für mich aber nach diesem Ärger der allerallerletzte Laden.
Anmerkung:
Das Vertrauen zu meiner Frau ist aber wieder vollkommen hergestellt 
Es sind ja auch Tage dabei gewesen, da hatte ICH das Handy unterwegs mit.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2004)

mathiash schrieb:
			
		

> ...Z.B. in unserem blieb als einzige Möglichkeit, um Überhaupt eine Erstattung ggf. zu erhalten, eine Anzeige zu erstatten. Entweder das Verfahren der Anzeige wird eingestellt (ist scheinbar bei T-Com meist der Fall) oder es geht vor Gericht und dann kann man immer noch einen Anwalt kontaktieren.


Mit Verlaub, wer hat Dir denn den Käse weiß gemacht?

Natürlich brauchst Du bei einer Starfanzeige keinen Rechtsanwalt - gehst zu einer Wache xy und erzählst dort was von böhmischen Dörfern - schriftlich geht das natürlich auch. Du gibst dabei an, dass der böse Unbekannte dafür verantwortlich ist und schon setzt sich eine riesen Maschinerie in Gang. Ob sie jedoch in die Spur findet, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da man den Unbekannten wohl kaum ausmachen wird und wahrscheinlich nicht einmal eine Straftat erkannt werden wird, bleibt das Behördenschiff dann am Trockendock liegen und das Verfahren wird eingestellt.
Da, wie ich zuvor schon schrieb, wahrscheinlich ein Gerätefehler vorliegt, sind die Strafverfolgungsbehörden aber gar nicht zuständig - also, wozu dann eine Anzeige?

Hattest Du Dein Handy eigentlich von der T-Mobile gekauft? Darauf hast Du doch zwei Jahre Gewährleistungsanspruch bei einem Mangel. Wieso solltest Du dann für die Fehleranalyse zahlen, wo doch dem Provider selbst an einer Klärung des Problems gelegen sein dürfte? Allerdings ist die Dauer von 4 Wochen zwar ärgerlich aber dennoch durchaus zumutbar.



			
				mathias schrieb:
			
		

> ....ist für mich aber nach diesem Ärger der allerallerletzte Laden.


Letztendlich gibt es in dieser Hinsicht wahrscheinlich keine Firma, die positiven Erwartungen gerecht werden würde. Was das betrifft, sind wohl alle irgendwie die Letzten. Das Problem ist da und Du als Kunde hast nun den "schwarzen Peter".


----------



## Dino (19 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...doch zwei Jahre Gewährleistungsanspruch bei einem Mangel. Wieso solltest Du dann für die Fehleranalyse zahlen,...



Der Gewährleistungsanspruch besteht aber erst bei einem Mangel. Wird ein solcher bei einer Analyse festgestellt, tritt ggf. der Gewährleistungsfall ein. Wenn nun kein Mangel festgestellt wird, bleibt man auf den Kosten für die Diagnose sitzen. Nur die reine Behauptung eines Mangels entbindet den Kunden nicht von der Zahlungspflicht, nur eben ein tatsächlicher Mangel.


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2004)

Da hadde wohl Recht, der Hase.   Somit dreht sich Matze wahrscheinlich im Kreis, dem Schwanz immer hinterher. Blos dass es hier darum geht, wer die Rechung bezahlen wird. Im glücklichsten Fall sagt T-Mobile: "_Kulanz_". Aber wenn es dicke kommt, dann ziehen sie ihn wirklich vor ein Gericht und dann muss Matze mMn nachweisen, dass das Handy defekt ist (oder war).

Also dann doch ab zur Polizei und deren Inanspruchnahme als Dritte, unter der Behauptung, dass hier eine Starftat vorliegt, produzieren. Selbst wenn das nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, so hätte Matze dann doch alles unternommen, um den Schaden von sich zu weisen. Allerdins würde ich vorher mit Siemens Kontakt aufnehmen, ob es dort nicht auch noch die Möglichkeit zur Prüfung gibt. Warnen würde ich da allerdings vor Subfirmen, wie z. B. der EMTS - deren Ahnung hält sich mEn in Grenzen.

@ Mathias - und alles gut dokumentieren!


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2004)

*Softwarefehler*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Gerätefehler stelle ich mir so vor, dass kein Hängen der Tasten oder sonstwas, mechanisches für das Problem in Frage kommt,* sondern ein Softwarefehler die Ursache sein könnte.*



Dann müsste die 01379 im Handy abgespeichert sein und nur mal so gefragt  :lol: , wer hat denn  diese 01379  im Handy abgelegt?
Und nur mal so erwähnt :lol: , wenn schon Softwarefehler, dann bitte schön gleichmassig auf alle im Speicher abgelegte Nummern.  
Schon etwas merkwürdig dass dieser Softwarefehler nur bei 01379 auftritt.  

Nur mal so :lol:


----------

